# Specific 3D Printers, Scanners, & Hardware > Other 3D Printers / Scanners / Hardware > Kudo3D Titan 1 >  Time Lapse Video of Titan 1  SLA 3D Print by KUDO 3d

## DerekPeterson

This is one of the coolest videos I've seen yet.  It is a time lapse video showing the Titan 1, which is a stereolithography 3d printer in action.  It's only less than 30 seconds long but it shows how detailed and how nicely the SLA technology works.

----------


## Roberta3D

Thank you for sharing our video.  :Smile:  

This 9.5 inch Eiffel Tower was completed in about 7 hours. We use a "patent pending", flexible, passive self-peeling (PSP) resin container, which minimizes the separation force of a cured layer.  This ensures that details, even those as fine as a strand of hair, can survive during the printing process. 

The Titan 1 will be available on May 20th through Kickstarter. 

Thanks again!

----------


## steve s

Is this your gallery?

http://www.kudo3d.com/gallery/#prettyPhoto


Steve S

----------


## Roberta3D

Steve S,

Yes, it is.  We are planning to share even more photos in the near future  :Smile:

----------


## intohim

I'd love to see more Roberta!  This is awesome!

----------


## Roberta3D

intohim,

We are working on compiling more videos. If you would like to visit our website at www.kudo3d.com, we have a subscription option available. We send our subscribers updates on the Titan 1 and we share photos and videos as well. Thank you so much for your support. 

Sincerely,
Roberta

----------


## Roberta3D

In order to accommodate media coverage of the Titan 1, we have had to push back the Kickstarter launch date. It will now be released on May 27th at 8:30am PST. There has been a great deal of interest in the Titan 1 and unfortunately, we will have only 10 units available at the $1899 price point, which is $300 off of the regular pledge levels.  If you are interested in owning a Titan 1, please take advantage of this price as early as possible.

Sincerely,
Kudo3D

----------

